

Why Failing Med Students Don’t Get Failing Grades - esalazar
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/why-failing-med-students-dont-get-failing-grades/

======
carbocation
There's not much truth to this article. The anecdote is almost not possibly
true, as our attendings never have a clue what type of scores we get on our
exams. The meat of the article is also not generally true, and a comment from
a residency program director supports this [1].

Failing med students fail. They have to retake clerkships, and that will
prevent them from getting into competitive residencies. Like most schools
throughout nearly every level of the US educational system, failure doesn't
mean you'll get kicked out, so yes, they will generally be able to become
doctors eventually.

[1] = [http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/why-failing-med-
stu...](http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/28/why-failing-med-students-
dont-get-failing-grades/?comments#permid=48)

